# Pensioner



## bernieh (May 24, 2010)

Could someone please tell me if I need health insurance in Portugal? I am moving over permanently next year but don't seem to be able to find out what the procedure is for people in receipt of u.k. state pension 65yrs old

Thank you

Bernie


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



bernieh said:


> Could someone please tell me if I need health insurance in Portugal? I am moving over permanently next year but don't seem to be able to find out what the procedure is for people in receipt of u.k. state pension 65yrs old
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Bernie


Hi Bernie

As i am waiting to move over to Portugal but only being 61 and not getting a pension yet i don't have the answer. I do hope that you get the answer you need.

Peter


----------



## bernieh (May 24, 2010)

I found out if you take permanent residence in Portugal then you have free health care, same as uk NHS.


----------

